# الحب , والحلقة المفقودة ؟ (موضوع للنقاش)



## Critic (29 يونيو 2012)

لو اى شخص جه عرض مشكلة عاطفية ,
 او عايز استشارة عن علاقته , وبيتسائل "هل انا كدة بحبها_واقع فى الحب_ ولا ده مجرد اعجاب ؟"
غالبا ًهتكون اجابتنا المحفوظة :
طالما انت :
1-بتكون سعيد فى وجودها
2-بتحاول تلفت انتباهها
3-بتحاول تعمل اى حاجة تفرحها
4-شايفها أجمل واحدة فى عينك
5-بتفكر فيها كتير
6-بتشتقلها فى غيابها
7-نفسك تفضل معاها للأبد
8-بتخاف عليها
9-بتغير عليها
10-مخلص ليها
11-مش بتنساها حتى لو بعدت عنك
12- الخ ....
يبقى انت اكيد فى حب حقيقى :kap:
موسيقى هادية يا جماعة ارجوكم leasantr
:download:
هنا حكمنا على كون "الحب" "حقيقى ولا مش حقيقى" من "اعراضه" , 
وغالبا اعراضه "العاطفية" او ما يتعلق ب "المشاعر".
طيب دلوقت فيه *حلقة مفقوة* لازم نلاحظها :
لو طلبت من *واحد عنده 15* سنة يحكيلك عن "حبه" (حسب اعتقاده) لصاحبته فى الدرس,
 المفاجئة ,
 هيقولك نفس الأعراض دى ويمكن اكتر  ,
 وجايز بيكتب قصايد شعر عنها ولا اجدعها روميو !! ,
 ومستحيل هتقدر تقنعه ان ده لعب عيال​ 
حالة تانية
ده انت لو قلت ل *بنت مسيحية ان علاقتها بالشاب المسلم* ده مش حب ده تعلق او شهوة ,
 هتقولك "لأ" والدليل انها بتحس مع الشاب ده بنفس الأعراض العاطفية دى بالظبط" !!​ 
حالة تالتة :
لما شاب لسة فى اول الكلية يقرر بخطب او يدخل فى علاقة عاطفية ,
"يا حبيبى انت لسة ابوك بيصرف عليك , ولسة مستقلتش , ولسة موقفك من الشغل متحددش , وهتتغير بعد كدة انت وهى  ..إالخ"
هيكون رده على شاكلة :
انه بيحبها (وعنده كل الأعراض اللى فاتت) , والحب يتحدى كل الظروف :
أو اى اجابة من اللى بطلق عليها "اوهام الحبيبة"​ 
:download: 
كون *الأعراض دى ثابتة* *حتى فى الحالات اللى بنتحفظ اننا نسميها "حب حقيقى"* يخلينا نستنتج استنتاج هام :
*ان الأعراض دى اصلا مش مقياس سليم على ان ده "حب حقيقى ولا مش حقيقى" او ان ده "حب" اصلا !*
وده يخلينا نوصل لحقيقة :
*مش صح اننا نقصر تعريف الحب بس على "الأعراض العاطفية "*
:download:
يبقى السؤال دلوقت :
_ايه هى الحلقة المفقودة اللى تخلي العلاقة دى مستحقة انها تتسمى "حب حقيقى" ؟_
_ ايه هى المقاييس والأعراض اللى بيها نقدر نحكم على كون هل ده "حب" او اى مشاعر أخرى تحت مسمى حب؟!_​ 
منتظر مشاركتكم وارائكم واختلافاتكم​


----------



## soul & life (29 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع جميل واكيد الكل هيشارك فيه لاننا جميعا بنختلف فى معنى الحب ووصفه بيختلف من شخص للتانى يعنى استعد للمجادله والنقاش الساخن .*

*بما انى اول  حد يتكلم ويقول رايه عن الحب بعتقد ان الحب بيختلف من مرحله لمرحله يعنى هتلاقى الاراء اختلفت كل ما السن اختلف يعنى كل ما الانسان بيكبر فى السن نظرته للحب بتكون شموليه وعقلانيه اكتر وفيها اتزان مش معنى كده ان الشباب الصغيرين مبيعرفوش الحب او مش بيشعروا بيه بالعكس هما حبهم بيكون اكثر ولع ههههه يعنى بيكونوا متحمسين جدا زى ما حضرتك ذكرت كده الولد ممكن يبقا لسه بياخد مصروفه بس عنده استعداد يبيع الدنيا بحالها علشان البنت اللى بيحبها والبنت هكذا وتشعر فى وقت من الاوقات انها فى ماْساه لانها غير قادره على الارتباط بحبيبها وزميلها مثلا.... كمان فى السن دا بيكونوا محتاجين يشعروا بالحب يكون ملموس لديهم يعنى عاوز يكلمها يقابلها  عاوز دايما وطول 24 ساعه  تكون معاه على الموبيل او النت او .....*
*لكن كلما  كبرنا فى السن بنلاقى ان الحب بالنسبه لينا احتوااااء فى مرحله ما من عمرنا  بنحتاج افعال وليس كلام هههههه على راى الفريق شفيق هههههههه   فى المرحله دى وتقريبا ما بعد الثلاثين بتختلف مشاعرنا وتهدا  وبيكون احتياجنا  للحب  مرتبط بالافعال بننسى حكاية القصايد وكلام الحب او يمكن يكون مبقاش يقنعنا لكن لو موقف صغير بدون كلام ظهر لنا مدى الشعور بالحب والاهتمام بيكون احساس اعمق وافضل بكتير من مليون قصيدة حب .......*
*الحب مش مرتبط بخد وهات الحب عطااء  حتى لو انت متاكد انك مش هتاخد بس بتحب للطرف التانى الخير وتفديه بروحك  ومش هتنتظر حتى كلمة شكر *
*لو حسيت ان الطرف التانى ممكن يفضلك على نفسه ويحمييك من نفسه ويبعد عنك لو لزم الامر وشعر قربه منك هيكون سبب تعاسة او سبب مشكله ليك هنا نتاْكد تماما ان دا حب .*
*سورى على الاطاله*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2012)

موضوع هام ويهم كل الشباب لمعرفة الحب الحقيقى وليس  حب الجسد والشهوة الحب الكبر وانبل من ذلك


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2012)

*,.*

عندكـ حق طبعـاً .. مجرد ظهور أعرآض حآلة مآ مش معنآهـ بآلضرورهـ إنهآ موجودهـ
علشآن كدهـ أفضل نسميهآ أعرآض حآلة عآطفية .. مش أعرآض حب

متهيألى قبل مآ ندور على آلحلقة آلمفقودهـ .. لآزم نتفق أصلا على تعريف " آلحب آلحقيقى "
وهى دى آلمشكلة آلرئيسية إن تعريفهـ بيختلف عند آلمعظم حسب شخصيآتهم وخبرآتهم وطريقة تفكيرهم

من وجهة نظرى آلحب آلحقيقى .. هو آلحب آلقآئم على عوآطفنآ وعقلنآ .. مش آلعوآطف وبس
حب بيسعى أطرآفهـ لتكليلهـ بربآط مقدس يجمعهم للأبد على آلمحبهـ وآلتفآهم وآلتكآمل

بآلتآلى هتكون آلحلقة آلمفقودهـ بجآنب آلعوآطف .. 3 حلقآت مش وآحدهـ
أولاً .. آلإختيآر آلمنآسب للشريكـ على كل آلمسويآت ( روحياً ، فكرياً ، إجتمآعياً ، ...... )
ثآنيآ .. آلنضج ( هل أنآ و شريكى نآضجين بشكل كآفى يأهلنآ إننآ نبنى حيآهـ جديدهـ على أسآس متين وتكآمل وتفآهم .. أو لآ )
ثآلثآ .. آلمسئولية ( بإننآ نكون متفهمين - وكفء - لمسئوليتنآ تجآهـ بعض وتجآهـ آلعلآقة بحيث نشتغل عليهآ وننميهآ صح وعلى آلأقل نكون مقدرين شكلهآ ومسآرهآ ) 

ودايمــاً آلمشآكل بتظهر لمآ بتُفقد حلقة منهم 
وآلأسوء لمــآ بيتم آلإرتبآط فعلاً ويبقى أمر وآقع ويفآجئوآ بعدين إن إللى بينهم كآن مجرد حآلة عآطفية مش حب حقيقى 

*...*

آسفة على آلإطآلة بس آلموضوع فعلاً يستحق كلآم كتيرلأهميتهـ وتميزهـ
شكراً .. ربنآ يبآرككـ

 
*.،*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2012)

من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه المشكله فى حاجه معينه

هى تحكيم القلب فقط على المشاعر 

كل ما السن صغر كان تحكيم القلب اقوى ومسيطر

كل ما الشخص يكبر وينضُج كل ما يحس بمستوى المسؤليه

وغصب عنه يبتدى يفكر بعقله قبل قلبه 

فلو الشخص فكر وحكم عقله وقلبه فى وقت واحد بنسبه كبيره هيختار صح

انما اجرى ورا اى شويه مشاعر حلوين بيكونوا فى الغالب مؤقتين

ده اكبر غلط​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع دا رااااااااااائع 
وعجبني جداااااااااااا
واحلي تقييم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يونيو 2012)

كريتك موضوعك حلو
بس ليه احنا بنصر ان الحب له
مقومات معينه ؟
او تعريف معين ؟
من خلاله نقدر نقيم الحب ده
الحب يا كريتك ممكن يبدء من الصغر
ااتنين ولاد عم حبو بعض واتجوزو 
الحب ممكن جدا يبدء فى ثانويه عامه فى فترة المراهقه ويكمل
ممكن يبدء فى الجامعه ويكمل
الحب الحاجه الوحيده اللى ملهاش تعريف
تعريف الحب عندك غير عندى
وكل طرفى علاقه بيبصو للحب بشكل مختلف
اعتقد اكتر حاجه ملهاش تعريف هى الحب
بما انه ملوش تعريف يبقى مش هنعرف نوصل للحلقه المفقوده
لان الحله المفقوده ممكن يعيشها اتنين بيحبو بعض فى ثانويه عامه وممكن يعيش اتنين بيحبو بعض فى اعدادى وممك يعيشها اتنين بيحبو بعض فى الجماعه وممكن يعيشها اتنين بيحبو بعض وهما عندهم 40 سنه
حلاوة الحب فى تجربته !


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

> ما انى اول حد يتكلم ويقول رايه عن الحب بعتقد ان الحب بيختلف من مرحله لمرحله يعنى هتلاقى الاراء اختلفت كل ما السن اختلف يعنى كل ما الانسان بيكبر فى السن نظرته للحب بتكون شموليه وعقلانيه اكتر وفيها اتزان مش معنى كده ان الشباب الصغيرين مبيعرفوش الحب او مش بيشعروا بيه بالعكس هما حبهم بيكون اكثر ولع ههههه


متفق معاكى جدا فى الجزء ده 



> لكن كلما كبرنا فى السن بنلاقى ان الحب بالنسبه لينا احتوااااء فى مرحله ما من عمرنا بنحتاج افعال وليس كلام


ايه ده تصدقى متفق معاكى برضو ! سبحاااااااااان الله :thnk0001:
الكلام واقعى جدا



> وتقريبا ما بعد الثلاثين بتختلف مشاعرنا وتهدا وبيكون احتياجنا للحب مرتبط بالافعال بننسى حكاية القصايد وكلام الحب او يمكن يكون مبقاش يقنعنا لكن لو موقف صغير بدون كلام ظهر لنا مدى الشعور بالحب والاهتمام بيكون احساس اعمق وافضل بكتير من مليون قصيدة حب .......


لا مقدرش افتى بقا لما اعدى التلاتين هشوف متفق معاكى ولا لأ :giveup:

هنا بقا تبدأ العركة :


> لو حسيت ان الطرف التانى ممكن يفضلك على نفسه ويحمييك من نفسه ويبعد عنك لو لزم الامر وشعر قربه منك هيكون سبب تعاسة او سبب مشكله ليك هنا نتاْكد تماما ان دا حب .


هنا فيه مشكلة
ما هو التلت امثلة اللى انا ذكرتهم متوفر لديهم الاحساس ده !
يعنى البنت المسيحية ممكن تأكدلك انها حاسة بالاحاسيس دى تجاه الشاب المسلم وبتكون مقتنعة تماما بكدة , وكذلك المراهق
يبقى حكمنا بناءا على المعطيات دى مش هيكون مظبوط ولا اكيد ؟ ولا انتى ايه رأيك ؟

وبشكرك جدا على رأيك الرائع ومشاركتك الايجابية , نورتينى


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع هام ويهم كل الشباب لمعرفة الحب الحقيقى وليس  حب الجسد والشهوة الحب الكبر وانبل من ذلك


اشكرك استاذ حبيب يسوع , منورنى دايما بمرورك الكريم


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> عندكـ حق طبعـاً .. مجرد ظهور أعرآض حآلة مآ مش معنآهـ بآلضرورهـ إنهآ موجودهـ
> علشآن كدهـ أفضل نسميهآ أعرآض حآلة عآطفية .. مش أعرآض حب
> ...



secret flower : ان وراؤكى لسر عظيم !
مش عارف اقولك ايه بس , دى اصلا النتيجة اللى كنت بمهد علشان اوصلها فى اخر النقاش , تقومى تحرقيلى الموضوع من تانى اجابة عاااااااااااااا  
بس انا كنت هتكلم عن : 1- النضج , 2- الحرية , 3- المسئولية , وكنت غالبا هخلى لكل واحدة فيهم موضوع مستقل , وفى الآخر اتكلم عن 4-الحب (الناضج  , الحر , المسئول)
بس انتى قلتى كل حاجة خلاص 
وفيه تطابق افكار غريب لدرجة انى لو نزلت اجابتى هيتقال انى سرقها منك   
طبعا بشكرك جدا وبديهى بسجل اعجابى برأيك , اللى هو رأيى


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> من وجهه نظرى المتواضعه المشكله فى حاجه معينه
> هى تحكيم القلب فقط على المشاعر
> كل ما السن صغر كان تحكيم القلب اقوى ومسيطر
> كل ما الشخص يكبر وينضُج كل ما يحس بمستوى المسؤليه
> ...


انت جبت المفيد يا مارسو , دى نقطة من النقط اللى تقدر تختصرها فى كلمة "النضج"
انك متبقاش منقاد ورا مشاعرك والسلام
متفق معاك جدا


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الموضوع دا رااااااااااائع
> وعجبني جداااااااااااا
> واحلي تقييم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​


ميرسى جدا لتشجيعك واطرائك "بنت الكنيسة" وسعيد انه عجبك


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كريتك موضوعك حلو
> بس ليه احنا بنصر ان الحب له
> مقومات معينه ؟
> او تعريف معين ؟
> ...


بص يا معلم , اولا انا مبسوط انى لقيت حد اختلف معاه وبشكرك
انا متفق معاك انه ملوش تعريف معين وبيختلف من شخص للتانى
بس مختلف معاك ان له تعريف عن "ايه هو اللى "مش حب ناضج"
نقدر نحدد ملامح ل "عدم" نضج الحب
وبالتالى نقدر نوصل لملامح عامة عن "الحب اللى واخد اطار ناضج"

يعنى انا مختلف معاك جدا فى موضوع انى اسمى علاقة بتبدأ بين 2 فى المراهقة ده "حب"
فى قاموسى ده "تعلق عاطفى" لأنه عندك كل العناصر مفقودة , لا فيه نضج , ولا فيه حرية (لان الاتنين مش مستقلين لا ماديا ولا عاطفيا) , ولا فيه طبعا مسئولية !
سمى اللى ما بينهم بقا اى حاجة , لكن بالنسبة لى ده ابعد ما يكون عن "حب"
مبحبش ارخص من كلمة "حب" واخليها خاصة بالمشاعر بس , انا مقتنع ان "حب" بتتهان لما اى علاقة بين اتنين فيها مشاعر سخنة نسميها حب , كأننا بنغض النظر عن مدى فشل العلاقة على كل المستويات التانية "الغير عاطفية" !


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> secret flower : ان وراؤكى لسر عظيم !
> مش عارف اقولك ايه بس , دى اصلا النتيجة اللى كنت بمهد علشان اوصلها فى اخر النقاش , تقومى تحرقيلى الموضوع من تانى اجابة عاااااااااااااا
> بس انا كنت هتكلم عن : 1- النضج , 2- الحرية , 3- المسئولية , وكنت غالبا هخلى لكل واحدة فيهم موضوع مستقل , وفى الآخر اتكلم عن 4-الحب (الناضج  , الحر , المسئول)
> بس انتى قلتى كل حاجة خلاص
> ...


ههههههههـ سر إيه بس ..!
مع إنى زعلآنة إنى حرقتلكـ آلموضوع بس يشرفنى آلتطآبق دهـ

بجد أسفة يآ فندم  ..
لو كنت حضرتكـ مهدت بين قوسين إن آلموضوع ليه توآبع كآن ممكن متفرعش فيه كدهـ
بس متأكدهـ إنكـ لو كملت هتوصل لنتآيج أفضل وهتشرحهآ بشكل أحسن منى

وأسفة مرة كمآن 




 ..

*.،*

​


----------



## زهرة الصخر (30 يونيو 2012)

موضوع جميل


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> ههههههههـ سر إيه بس ..!
> مع إنى زعلآنة إنى حرقتلكـ آلموضوع بس يشرفنى آلتطآبق دهـ
> 
> بجد أسفة يآ فندم  ..
> ...


بتعتذرى على ايه بس انا بهزر , دى حاجة تفرحنى انى الاقى اجابة رائعة (حتى لو هتحرقلى الموضوع :act23: )
لا توابع ايه بقا كل سنة وانتى طيبة , لما توصلى ل 50 مشاركة هتقدرى تفتحى مواضيع ساعتها كملى المهمة :smile01
ومنغير "حضرتك" و "فندم" انا لسا صغير


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

زهرة الصخر قال:


> موضوع جميل


بشكرك جدا , واهلا وسهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 يونيو 2012)

*مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
الحب لوحده او العواطف لوحدها متصنعش بيت واسره ناجحه 
لو اعتمدت عليهم فقط يبقى هترحم على نفسى مستقبليا 
الحب عامل زى كرسى له اربع ارجل كل رجل منهم ليها اهميه من غيرها الكرسى يميل 
وهى دى المقومات الاساسيه عشان تعيش صح فى تفاهم فى توافق من جميع النواحى فى نضوووووج فى الشخصيه والتفكير
دول مينفصلوش عن الحب وبدونهم الحب هيكون عامل زى الكرسى االا ناقصله رجل ب اى لحظه يقع بصاحبه*


----------



## زهرة الصخر (30 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بشكرك جدا , واهلا وسهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى


 
ميرسى جدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2012)

*الحلقة المفقودة عندك أنت فى الموضوع ذاته ...لية بقى ؟*
*لأنك بتربط " الحُب " بمفهوم الأرتباط الزوجى ..*
*دة حاجة ودة حاااجة تانية خااالص ...*
*العيل أبو 15 سنة دة بيحب فعلا ...لكن بعيداً عن مفهوم رباط الزوجية المعروف لنا ..*
*سيبه يحب وينبسط ...زعلان لية ؟؟*
*سيبها هى كمان تحب وتتحب ...خليها تعيش زمنها ..*
*اللى بيسأل أصحابه ( هو أنا كدة باحبها ) حاجة م الأتنين :*
*إما هو فرحان بنفسه وحابب إن البشر يشاركوه فرحته*
*إما هو عيل متذبذب حبتين حابب يصدع لنا دماغنا بمشكلته *

*حُب الجامعات دة أنعكاس لمجتمع مشوة الثقافة متزمت غارق فى الدونية والدينية فى آن واحد *
*لأن الشاب والشابة غالباً قضوا فترة دراستهم المراهقية فى مدارس غير مختلطة ..*
*وغالباً كان بيقف على ناصية مدارس البنات يعوض حرمانه ونقصه المعلوماتى حول الجنس الناعم *
*فبمجرد رؤيته للجنس الآخر رؤية مفتوحة فى الجامعة بيبقى عايز يعوض نفسه ...*
*حاجة كدة زى الفرق بين حدائق الحيوان المفتوحة فى العالم المتقدم وحديقة حيوانات الجيزة ...!!!*
*فيقولها أنا باحبك وعايز أتجوزك ( من سنة اولى جامعة ) قص جحش كدة زى ما بيقولوا ..*
*دة مش حُب ..دة نقص ...بس ما يمنعش أننا نسيبه يكمل الحلم اللذيذ دة ...*
*على سنة التخرج هيدور على ألف سبب يخلع بيه من البت*
*وهى كمان ...عندنا ألف سبب وسبب تخلع منه ...*
*سيبهم يحبوا يا عم فادى.. *


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> الحب لوحده او العواطف لوحدها متصنعش بيت واسره ناجحه
> لو اعتمدت عليهم فقط يبقى هترحم على نفسى مستقبليا
> الحب عامل زى كرسى له اربع ارجل كل رجل منهم ليها اهميه من غيرها الكرسى يميل
> ...


متفق معاكى جدا يا جلاكسى
وحلو جدا المثال اللى قولتيه
بشكرك جدا لاضافتك الجميلة


----------



## Critic (30 يونيو 2012)

> الحلقة المفقودة عندك أنت فى الموضوع ذاته ...لية بقى ؟
> لأنك بتربط " الحُب " بمفهوم الأرتباط الزوجى ..
> دة حاجة ودة حاااجة تانية خااالص ...


ايه يا عم عوبد الكلام الكبير ده بس
بص يا كبير , حب من غير ما يكون هدفه جواز , يبقى مفيش معنى
يعنى تخيل تروح تحب واحدة وتقولها : "الحب حاجة والجواز حاجة تانى" , "انا بحبك بس مش ناوى اتجوزك "



> العيل أبو 15 سنة دة بيحب فعلا ...لكن بعيداً عن مفهوم رباط الزوجية المعروف لنا ..
> سيبه يحب وينبسط ...زعلان لية ؟؟


هههههه يا عم انا لا زعلان ولا حاجة ولا عايز اقوم سلوك البشرية , انا بدردش معاكوا شوية




> حُب الجامعات دة أنعكاس لمجتمع مشوة الثقافة متزمت غارق فى الدونية والدينية فى آن واحد
> لأن الشاب والشابة غالباً قضوا فترة دراستهم المراهقية فى مدارس غير مختلطة ..
> وغالباً كان بيقف على ناصية مدارس البنات يعوض حرمانه ونقصه المعلوماتى حول الجنس الناعم
> فبمجرد رؤيته للجنس الآخر رؤية مفتوحة فى الجامعة بيبقى عايز يعوض نفسه ...
> ...


حلو التحليل جدا ومتفق معاك فيه وبسجل اعجاب كمان



> .بس ما يمنعش أننا نسيبه يكمل الحلم اللذيذ دة ...
> على سنة التخرج هيدور على ألف سبب يخلع بيه من البت
> وهى كمان ...عندنا ألف سبب وسبب تخلع منه ...
> سيبهم يحبوا يا عم فادى..


هههههههه كلامك واقعى ومتجرب كمان , بس بيكون ساعتها التمن مش كويس , سواء على البنت وجرحها او وجع ضميره او او او , ولو كان المراهق ده من الاول ناضج شوية او ثقافته واقعية كان وفر على نفسه الهم ده 
بقرا حاجات وقصص واسئلة واستشارات على النت تخلينى مستعجب من كمية الوهم اللى عايشيين فيه
 يعنى انا بحاول هنا ندردش علشان نتبادل افكار يمكن نوصل لحل مثلا او ادراكنا يزيد

بشكرك طبعا جدا على مداخلتك المفيدة , على طول منورنى يا ابو عبيد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

*طبعًا كل حاجة ممكن تتقال اتقالت خلاص فأنا جيت من باب الزيارة واجبة و ماشية على طول :smile01

النقطة الوحيدة اللى مخلية كل واحد بيتكلم فى وادى .. انك بتتكلم عن الحب كمفهوم عام و ضميت تحت رايته المسئولية و النضج و الارتباط إلخ ... 
و الناس اللى بتسأل هو انا كدة بحب بجد ولالا .. بيبقى فى الغالب قصدهم مقتصر على المشاعر فقط لا غير .. فهتيجى انت تقولهم الحب نضج و الحب مسئولية مضمنش رد فعلهم و هما فى ولع المشاعر دى هيكون ايه بصراحة :act23:

و ان جيت للحق حتى الاعراض العاطفية دى مش معناها حب المشاعر الخالص .. وارد جدا يكون اعجاب وقتى أو شهوة جسدية و انا مش بقلل من الاتنين .. لان الاتنين اصلا من مكونات الحب بمعناه الشامل .. احتمال الاعجاب الوقتى يزيد شوية بشوية و بعد التفاهم و التقارب يتحول لحب ! و الحب و الجواز مش هيكملو من غير شهوة ( او عشان محدش يفهمنى غلط انجذاب جسدى ) ..

فالموضوع مفهوش حلقة مفقودة .. الموضوع ان اللى انت بتتكلم فيه هو حلقة واحدة محتاجة باقى السلسلة عشان تكمل .. لان المشاعر ركن أساسى فى مفهوم الحب العام ( و اللى بيحبو مش غلطانين ) بس اما نيجى نكللهم بارتباط و أسرة و غيره لازم نكملهم بحاجات كتير زى ما سيكرت قالت النضج و الارتباط و المسئولية و التفاهم و المستوى الاجتماعى و الاقتصادى إلخ ..

فأما حد يسأل هو انا كدة بحب ؟؟ اة بتحب كمشاعر 
السؤال اللى بعده هو انا كدة ينفع ارتبط ؟؟ لا يبقى فيه حاجات كتير قبل ما تاخد الخطوة دى 


طولت عليك و انت معزمتش حتى بفنجان قهوة :thnk0001: 
موضوع جامد يا كوكو ... كالعادة طبعا *]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بص يا كبير , حب من غير ما يكون هدفه جواز , يبقى مفيش معنى
> يعنى تخيل تروح تحب واحدة وتقولها : "*الحب حاجة والجواز حاجة تانى" , "انا بحبك بس مش ناوى اتجوزك "*


*أنا هنا باتكلم عن الواد أبو 15 سنة*
*الوضع بقى بيتشقلب لما بيكون فى الجامعة*
*عشان يحلل حبه دة بيقولها انه ناوى يتجوزها*
*هو بيكون صادق ( لحظتها ) ..مع مرور الوقت بيفوق على الواقع ..بتتغير أحاسيسه ..مشاعره ..نضوجه ...حاجات كتير*



> *هههههههه كلامك واقعى ومتجرب كمان , بس بيكون ساعتها التمن مش كويس , سواء على البنت وجرحها او وجع ضميره او او او *


* وجع الضمير و ( جرح تانى ) دى فى الأفلام والأغانى والمسلسلات ..ومحبى النكد والتنكيد ..*
*بتبقى فترة رومانسية لذيذة مشجونة فقط ...*
*لكن داخلياً ( صدقنى ) بتبقى لحظة (( راحة )) من التخلص من عبء وعد قُطع فى لحظة شهامة ورجولة فاضية مُدعية*
*وعلى فكرة البنت برضه لما تكتشف أنه مشواره لسة بدررررى عليه ..وانها كانت هتتدبس فى حدوتة رومانسية ليس أكثر*
*بتشعر ( براحة ) هى الأخرى ..بس من أجل العند والأحساس اللذيذ بأنها ضحية نصب عاطفى *
*بتقلب الدنيا مش بتقعدها *
*



ولو كان المراهق ده من الاول ناضج شوية او ثقافته واقعية كان وفر على نفسه الهم ده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مراهق مين دة اللى عايزه ناضج ؟؟؟*
*صعبة قوى ...المراهقة هى المراهقة ..ولذيذة كمان *
*لو ناضجة ...أنسى ياعمرو ..يبقى عيل نكدى مالوش لازمة*
*أنا رأيى الشخصى أن الحُب هو الحُب ...وكفى *


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> فأما حد يسأل هو انا كدة بحب ؟؟ اة بتحب كمشاعر
> السؤال اللى بعده هو انا كدة ينفع ارتبط ؟؟ لا يبقى فيه حاجات كتير قبل ما تاخد الخطوة دى
> *


جمآل جداً آلسؤآلين إللى إنتِ كتبتيهم شقآوهـ  ...
فيصل آلموضوع كلهـ هنـآ إن آلسؤآل آلتآنى مش مجرد سؤآل تبعى أو ينفع ينفصل عن آلأول
إلآ إذآ كآن إللى بيسئل زى مآ هو إتجآوب عليهـ إن حبه حب مشآعر وبس .. فهو إحتفظ بيهـ بينهـ وبين مشآعرهـ وبس
لكن غآلبـآ إللى بيسئل بيكون بيمهد لسؤآلهـ علشآن يرتبط ويصآرح ويآخد خطوآت .. دهـ لو مش مرتبط أصلاً

ثآلنيــآ .. آختيآر آلشريكـ آلمنآسب وآلنضج وآلمسئوليهـ مش مطلوبين بس علشآن آلزوآج .. هم جزء لآ يتجزأ من آلحب 
يعنى لو ولد 15 سنهـ بيربطهـ ببنت فى سنهـ عوآطف ,, فـ عدم نضجهم مش هيأثر عليهم بآلسلب ويشوهـ تكوين مشآعرهم ومفهومهم عن آلحب ..؟
أو لمآ نلآقى إتنين مرتبطين ودآيمـآ بينهم مشآكل ومش متنآسبن ومع كل دهـ مقتنعين إن دهـ حب .. هل دهـ شئ منطقى ..؟؟
أو لمـآ يكون وآحد مقضيهآ وبيعجب بـ 100 بنت ويرجع يقول للى هى مفروض حبيبتهـ " " إنتى غيرهم " وهو مش مسئول حتى عن آلعلآقة دى .. هل دهـ حب ..؟؟؟

فـ أولأ وأخيراً لو إللى بيسئل مش مدركـ للسؤآل آلتآنى وأهميتهـ
يبقى يآ بيتسلى ودهـ مش هيفرق معآهـ موضوعنـآ أصلاً
أو هو حد فعلاً محتـآج لمشورهـ ولفت نظر قبل مآ يمر بتجربة فآشلة هو فى غنى عنهآ

*,.*

صآحب موضوعنـآ آلمهم .. " كريتكـ " 
أسفة للمدآخلة آلطويلهـ دى
آلمآيكـ معآكـ يآ فندم 


...{ على فكرهـ " فندم " لفظ مشآكس لآ غنى فى آلنقآشآت آلحآميه دى 
ملوش علآقة بآلسن يعنى ​
*.،*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> جمآل جداً آلسؤآلين إللى إنتِ كتبتيهم شقآوهـ  ...
> فيصل آلموضوع كلهـ هنـآ إن آلسؤآل آلتآنى مش مجرد سؤآل تبعى أو ينفع ينفصل عن آلأول
> إلآ إذآ كآن إللى بيسئل زى مآ هو إتجآوب عليهـ إن حبه حب مشآعر وبس .. فهو إحتفظ بيهـ بينهـ وبين مشآعرهـ وبس
> لكن غآلبـآ إللى بيسئل بيكون بيمهد لسؤآلهـ علشآن يرتبط ويصآرح ويآخد خطوآت .. دهـ لو مش مرتبط أصلاً
> ...




*ههههههههههههه كريتيك مننا و علينا هتلاقيه سعيد جدا دلوقتى .. يموت فى المناقشات و الاعتراضات :smile01*


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يونيو 2012)

> *تمام  حسب كلامك ان طريقة الاجابة كانت صح للسؤال و مش دايما السؤال بيعقبه انه  عايز يتجوز .. الولد اللى عنده 15 سنة مش بيفكر يتجوز حالا هو بيفكر فى  الحب ( من وجهة نظره ) و بس ..
> الولد المسيحى اللى بيحب المسلمة او العكس مش بيفكر فى الجواز ( لانه فى  الغالب عارف ان دة من المستحيلات ) بس بيبقى عايز يعرف ايه معنى الاحاسيس  اللى بيحسها دى ؟ ايوة دى درجة من درجات الحب و إن كانت مش الصورة الكاملة  له
> و فهم حقيقة مشاعره هيساعده فى طريقة التعامل معاها .. فايه العيب انى اقول ايوة دة من درجات الحب ؟-*



مآ هو دهـ آلفرق بين " آلوآقع " .. وبين " مآ يجب أن يكون "
يعنى آلسآئل مش بيفكر فى آلمستقبل أو مش متعمق فى آلموضوع .. يبقى آللى هيجآوبه لآزم يلفت نظرهـ للصورة كآملة

آلموضوع عآمل زى لمآ حد يسئلكـ .. هو آلسم طعمه حلو ولآ مًر ..؟ 
ينفع يكون ردنآ لآ دهـ مُر أوى علشآن كدهـ مآينفعش تدوقة .. بدون مآ نقولة إنهـ هيموتهـ ونديلهـ محآضرهـ طويلهـ عريضة عن آلإنتحآر ومآ شآبة 
( طبعـآ مع آلفآرق )
 


> *الاعجاب  فى السن دة شر لا بد منه .. و ليه تقولى تشويه مفهوم الحب ؟ ليه متقوليش  انهم اما عرفو المعنى الغلط فى السن دة فى السن المناسب هيكون مفهوم الحب  عندهم بقا فى أفضل صوره ؟ اختلاف رد الفعل بعد اكتشاف ان دى مكانتش علاقة  حب كاملة بتختلف من شخص لاخر .. حد مفهوم الحب يتشوه عنده و فيه حد يتقبل  الموضوع و يعرف الغلط من الصح و دة ينطبق على اى تجربة مش على المشاعر و بس  و حتى لو مدخلش فى تجربة من السماع بس ممكن يكون وجهة نظر غلط او يتعقد او  المفهوم يتشوه بما انهم مجربوش يعنى ايه حب ؟*



مش مختلفة معآكـِ إطلآقـاً
لكن مآ دآم فيهـ إحتمآلية إنهـ يكون تبع آلتصنيف آلأول ويتأذى .. يبقى ليهـ مآيبعدش أو على آلأقل يعيد تفكير
خصوصـاً إنهـ بيستفسر وبيسئل يعنى فيهـ قآبلية لنقآشهـ
وكفى آلمؤمنين شر آلقتآل ..؟



> *ماهو  ولا انا ولا انتى نقدر نحكم ايه المشاعر اللى بينهم .. بس الاكيد انها مش  شهوة بدليل ان الشهوة بتنطفى بعد وقت و اكيد مش مجرد اعجاب الاعجاب مرتبط  بعنصر الزمن بعد فترة بيقل تدريجيا و حدة الانبهار بتقل لحين ما تختفى خالص  *



أنآ هنـآ بتكلم عن خلآفآت سببهآ عدم آلتنآسب وبآينهـ وضوح آلشمس لكل آلعيآن
فحتى لو مشآعرهم مش قآئمة على آلشهوهـ .. دهـ مآينفيش إن عدم تنآسبهم هيدمر آلمشآعر دى



> *لا دة بيشتغلها و هو عارف انه مش حب مينفعش تضربى بيه مثل اصلا :smile01*



ههههههـ مهو لو رأيهآ هى كمآن إنهـ بيشتغلهآ مكنتش ذكرتهـ
آلمشكلهـ إنهآ مصدقآهـ تحت شعآر آلمشآعر آللى بينهم وإن دى هفوآت وبتعدى ..!



> *طب  ماهو لو بنلفت نظره يبقى هنبدأ نكمله الاختيار و المسئولية و النضج و كل  الحاجات اللى قولتيها فى مشاركتك الاولى و دى هتبقى باقى اجابة السؤال  التانى .. و اظن برضه ان رد فعله هيتغير من شخص للتانى حسب قوة مشاعره و  تغليب العقل ولا القلب و حسب اختلاف شخصيته و اسلوب فكره*



متفقة معآكـِ بس كونهـ إتأثر وبدء يعيد حسآبآتهـ دهـ إنجآز ..




> *ههههههههههههه كريتيك مننا و علينا هتلاقيه سعيد جدا دلوقتى .. يموت فى المناقشات و الاعتراضات :smile01*



آلحمد لله أنآ قولت هيرجع يطردنى من هنآ 






*,.*

شقآوهـ .. حقيقى أمتعتنى منآقشتكـ يآ قمر


*.،*
 ​


----------



## bob (30 يونيو 2012)

*من وجهه نظري 
الحلقة المفقودة ربما يكون تحكيم العقل بجانب القلب في الحب
شكرا :59:
*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بص يا معلم , اولا انا مبسوط انى لقيت حد اختلف معاه وبشكرك
> انا متفق معاك انه ملوش تعريف معين وبيختلف من شخص للتانى
> بس مختلف معاك ان له تعريف عن "ايه هو اللى "مش حب ناضج"
> نقدر نحدد ملامح ل "عدم" نضج الحب
> ...


ايه علاقة الحب بالاستقلال المادى ؟


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 يونيو 2012)

هرجع اقولك رأيي ​


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> و ان جيت للحق حتى الاعراض العاطفية دى مش معناها حب المشاعر الخالص .. وارد جدا يكون اعجاب وقتى أو شهوة جسدية و انا مش بقلل من الاتنين .. لان الاتنين اصلا من مكونات الحب بمعناه الشامل .. احتمال الاعجاب الوقتى يزيد شوية بشوية و بعد التفاهم و التقارب يتحول لحب ! و الحب و الجواز مش هيكملو من غير شهوة ( او عشان محدش يفهمنى غلط انجذاب جسدى ) ..


عجبنى جدا الجزء ده يا شقاوة



> فأما حد يسأل هو انا كدة بحب ؟؟ اة بتحب كمشاعر
> السؤال اللى بعده هو انا كدة ينفع ارتبط ؟؟ لا يبقى فيه حاجات كتير قبل ما تاخد الخطوة دى


جبتى المفيد
مادخلتك مفيدة جدا للموضوع , وانا اللى كنت فاكر ان الدنيا هتبقى صحرا , انا معدش ليا لازمة اقول رأيى فى الموضوع ده ههههههههه


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> لكن داخلياً ( صدقنى ) بتبقى لحظة (( راحة )) من التخلص من عبء وعد قُطع فى لحظة شهامة ورجولة فاضية مُدعية


من غير شك مصدق , انا مريت باللحظات دى زى ما انت وصفتها بالظبط 



> مراهق مين دة اللى عايزه ناضج ؟؟؟
> صعبة قوى ...المراهقة هى المراهقة ..ولذيذة كمان
> لو ناضجة ...أنسى ياعمرو ..يبقى عيل نكدى مالوش لازمة
> أنا رأيى الشخصى أن الحُب هو الحُب ...وكفى


لا انا تفكيرى اكثر تعقيدا فى موضوع الحب والعلاقات , جابز التبسيط احسن , بس اهو هى دى دماغى بقا


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> آلنيــآ .. آختيآر آلشريكـ آلمنآسب وآلنضج وآلمسئوليهـ مش مطلوبين بس علشآن آلزوآج .. هم جزء لآ يتجزأ من آلحب
> يعنى لو ولد 15 سنهـ بيربطهـ ببنت فى سنهـ عوآطف ,, فـ عدم نضجهم مش هيأثر عليهم بآلسلب ويشوهـ تكوين مشآعرهم ومفهومهم عن آلحب ..؟
> أو لمآ نلآقى إتنين مرتبطين ودآيمـآ بينهم مشآكل ومش متنآسبن ومع كل دهـ مقتنعين إن دهـ حب .. هل دهـ شئ منطقى ..؟؟
> أو لمـآ يكون وآحد مقضيهآ وبيعجب بـ 100 بنت ويرجع يقول للى هى مفروض حبيبتهـ " " إنتى غيرهم " وهو مش مسئول حتى عن آلعلآقة دى .. هل دهـ حب ..؟؟؟


انا مقتنع جدا بكلامك ودى وجهة نظرى انا كمان
تأثير قلة النضج بيطول الحب والعلاقة بكل تأكيد , لو واحد عنده قناعة ان فيه حب من اول نظرة ,او مقتنع بفكرة "توأم روحى" , او اى فكرة وهمية , دى بتأثر بشكل مباشر على العلاقة , لأنها اصلا الأساس اللى بنى عليه العلاقة !
اعرف شخص كان مقتنع ان الحب يصمد امام المستحيلات ولا يتأثر بالظروف , وانتهى بيه الحال ان مشاعره جفت امام صعوبة الظروف , لانه من البداية اقحم نفسه فى العلاقة دى بناءا على اساس وهمى
بشكرك جدا على التفاعل يا "فندم"


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

> من وجهه نظري
> الحلقة المفقودة ربما يكون تحكيم العقل بجانب القلب في الحب


كفيت ووفيت يا بوب
ارغى يا عم  , افضالنا كدة وارغى


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ايه علاقة الحب بالاستقلال المادى ؟


فيه علاقة بينهم من نحيتين

الاولى :ان الاسقلال المادى جزء من رحلتك نحو نموك , ومن غيره انت لسة شخصيتك مكبرتش , يعنى نفس الشخص تفكيره بيتغير تماما وبيكبر لما يشتغل ويصرف على نفسه غير لما لسا بياخد مصروفه وتحت وصاية اهله المادية , ونضجك ده بيأثر بشكل مباشر على مفاهيمك عن الحب , فيه شخص غير ناضج ممكن يعتبر "الانجذاب او الاعجاب او الشهوة : "حب" , وطبعا بيأثر على العلاقة نفسك ودورك فيها
لما انا كنت لسة فى الكلية , واهلى بيصرفوا عليا , كنت اصلا مش حاطط معيار "الشغل والماديات " فى حسابى بسبب قلة ادراكى , لدرجة انى اقحمت نفسى فى علاقة ملهاش اى اساس وانتهت بكل تأكيد !
تفكيرى اختلف تماما عن كل حاجة بما فيها الحب والعلاقات لما استقليت ماديا

التانية : ان الحب مربوط بشكل مباشر بهدف "الارتباط" , وبالنسبة لى وجود الحب فى غياب الهدف ده يبقى مفيش اى معنى , والارتباط من غير استقلال مادى يبقى لعب عيال


----------



## Critic (1 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> هرجع اقولك رأيي ​


يا مرحب
وانا مستنى


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2012)

*المعادله الصعبه أو الحلقه المفقوده كما سمتها انت هو خلق التوازن ما بين القلب وعاطفته المتمرده والعقل ودوره المهم جداااا لجعل العلاقه لائقه وناجحه ومقبوله مجتمعياً
موضوع هادف ومفيد 
متابعه .. *


----------

